# MF3RS2M, Yuxin Little Magic M or Yuxin Huanglong M?



## yuqirin (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi, I'm new here so forgive me if I'm posting incorrectly!

I'm interested in cubing and now I want to buy a speedcube. I'm thinking of getting either the Cubicle Labs MF3RS2M, Cubicle Labs Yuxin Little Magic M or the Cubicle Pro Shop Yuxin Huanglong M. Which one do you think will be best for me? I prefer smooth and stable cubes that are controllable, and I don't have an aggressive turning style but a more relaxed style. 
I average about 11 seconds and I'm currently using a regular, unlubed Yuexiao.

I don't have a huge budget which is why I'm looking at these cubes, but if you think some of the higher-end cubes like the Valk3, GTS2M and Gan Air SM are more worth it then please tell me! 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CubingUnleashed (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a Mf3RS and I don't think that cube will turn quick enough to be 11 seconds. I don't have a huanglong, but I know theYuxin Little Magic would be good. With no lube, it it light and lightning quick. I added the Angsrom lubes and it is perfect for me, if anything, I need to slow it down a bit more.


----------



## Silverback (Jul 27, 2018)

Get whatever you want. But I think the Yue Xiao is good enough. You should probably spend your money on a Moyu adjustment tool and some lube. The balanced lube kit is a good choice. 
Also watch Crazy Bad Cuber's tutorials on how to lube a zhanchi. It works the same way for the Yue Xiao.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 27, 2018)

Do you prefer faster cubes? You meantioned control as one of your want. The huanglong is a wonderful cube, but very fast and smooth.

If that scares you any, I would recommend the Mf3rs2M. Lots of sub 10 people use this cube as their main.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jul 27, 2018)

Original MF3RS is kinda bad, I prefer the MF3RS2 way over the version one. Regular version will do, never tried magnetic versions

Little magic is quite deformable and the whole thing changes shape when corner cutting. Magnetic version highly recommended, try the cubicle/scs magnet kit

Would kinda like to go and buy a huanglong m. Apparently is similar to a little magic, but more premium

There's actually not much of a need for buying the cubicle labs version, you can magnetise cubes yourself really easily. Pro shop is just a waste of money, you can buy stickers and lube for that amount of money saved on buying the stock version and setting it up yourself


----------



## yuqirin (Jul 28, 2018)

CubingUnleashed said:


> I have a Mf3RS and I don't think that cube will turn quick enough to be 11 seconds. I don't have a huanglong, but I know theYuxin Little Magic would be good. With no lube, it it light and lightning quick. I added the Angsrom lubes and it is perfect for me, if anything, I need to slow it down a bit more.


Oh right is it really slow? I have a Tanglong and I average about the same time on it as my Yuexiao, maybe a bit slower, and it's considered a really slow cube so I don't think that really affects me. Sometimes I think it actually helps me look ahead better. Thanks for the help, I'll take that into consideration!


----------



## yuqirin (Jul 28, 2018)

Silverback said:


> Get whatever you want. But I think the Yue Xiao is good enough. You should probably spend your money on a Moyu adjustment tool and some lube. The balanced lube kit is a good choice.
> Also watch Crazy Bad Cuber's tutorials on how to lube a zhanchi. It works the same way for the Yue Xiao.


I see! I have lubed the cube before but it has since dried out and I'm just too lazy to relube it, and I was wondering if investing in a better cube would benefit me more. But if the Yuexiao is good enough then I'll consider keeping it instead of buying a new cube, thanks!


----------



## yuqirin (Jul 28, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Do you prefer faster cubes? You meantioned control as one of your want. The huanglong is a wonderful cube, but very fast and smooth.
> 
> If that scares you any, I would recommend the Mf3rs2M. Lots of sub 10 people use this cube as their main.


Hm I think I actually prefer slower cubes? Cubes like the Tanglong might be a bit too slow for my liking though, but anything too fast just becomes uncontrollable to me. I've heard the Huanglong is incredibly fast and I'm not sure if I want it because I might not be able to control it. Thanks for the recommendation! I'm mainly torn between the MF3RS2M and the Little Magic M but I haven't tried either so I'm not sure how they differ in feel, but I'll take your advice and have a closer look at the MF3RS2M!


----------



## yuqirin (Jul 28, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> Original MF3RS is kinda bad, I prefer the MF3RS2 way over the version one. Regular version will do, never tried magnetic versions
> 
> Little magic is quite deformable and the whole thing changes shape when corner cutting. Magnetic version highly recommended, try the cubicle/scs magnet kit
> 
> ...


Right, I've never tried a magnetic cube either but most people use it nowadays so I'd presume magnets are quite nice! I also heard it makes the cube feel more stable, which is the type of cube I really like which is why I'm considering it!

I see, thanks for the advice! I want to buy lube and magnets and do it myself but I'm not confident I can do a good job, as the cube might turn out way worse than a Labs version. I'm not planning on buying any more cubes after this one, so I'm not sure if I still need lube and magnets because I might not use them again. Still, I'll do some research and see if I can set a stock one up myself if that'll save me some money!


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Aug 1, 2018)

You can just get a bottle of 50ml of traxxas 50K or any silicone oil that's 50K (viscosity) from any local TV shop. That lasts for years for some people, and premium lube isn't quite worth the cash if you're kinda tight on it like me

Got a cubicle volt ms (magnetic slice) but the set up was horrible, it's only worth it for the magnets. If you want magnets and not really much of setting up (lube dries out after time) you can buy the supernova version from speedcubeshop. Actually affordable prices for magnetic cubes.

Another option is to get a stock magnetic cube like the GTS2M. Has a black box unlike the regular version, and is really good, used for setting the old 4.59 world record, and is only $25, whereas cubicle labs and other shops sell magnetic cubes for more expensive prices

P.S. MF3RS2 is the budget version of the GTS2! It's really good (I know because it's my main), and I got all my PBs on it, have a 11.60 single. Will get you to maybe sub10 (don't know, not there yet)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 20, 2019)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> You can just get a bottle of 50ml of traxxas 50K or any silicone oil that's 50K (viscosity) from any local TV shop. That lasts for years for some people, and premium lube isn't quite worth the cash if you're kinda tight on it like me
> 
> Got a cubicle volt ms (magnetic slice) but the set up was horrible, it's only worth it for the magnets. If you want magnets and not really much of setting up (lube dries out after time) you can buy the supernova version from speedcubeshop. Actually affordable prices for magnetic cubes.
> 
> ...


yuxin little magic m is my main and the only 3x3 I have. I am planning on getting another 3x3. Should I get the yj yulong 2m, yjmgc, mf3rs2m or mf3rs3m?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 20, 2019)

Depends. Do you like the light and super fast turning of the YLM, or would you prefer something stiffer?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 20, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Depends. Do you like the light and super fast turning of the YLM, or would you prefer something stiffer?


 yj yulong 2m, yjmgc, mf3rs2m or mf3rs3m
which cube can be my backup main or main?


----------

